
Drop Table Political Action Committee - seanherron
http://docquery.fec.gov/cgi-bin/forms/C00576496/1005514/
======
bengali3
From the PDF filing linked: "A SuperPAC devoted to raising awareness of SQL
injections."

[http://docquery.fec.gov/pdf/964/15951210964/15951210964.pdf](http://docquery.fec.gov/pdf/964/15951210964/15951210964.pdf)

------
yellowapple
It should've been named "'; DROP TABLE committees;". Way to fail at SQL
injections :)

~~~
fabulist
The bad characters may have been stripped

------
ramidarigaz
Good to know their SQL sanitization is working...

~~~
whoisthemachine
At least the government contractors did their SQL correctly!

~~~
x3n0ph3n3
Probably not... knowing how that code gets written, the correct table was
probably called "tbl_cmmts"

~~~
fennecfoxen
Meh. Needs more cynicism.

Knowing the government, the data from a web form is faxed to an office where
someone retypes it into an IBM AS/400 mainframe green-screen by hand, omitting
the ');

------
dankohn1
For those who didn't get the reference:
[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

~~~
pacaro
Also see Sweden [1], previous discussion on HN [2]

[1] [http://alicebobandmallory.com/articles/2010/09/23/did-
little...](http://alicebobandmallory.com/articles/2010/09/23/did-little-bobby-
tables-migrate-to-sweden) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1721494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1721494)

------
_pius
Little Bobby Tables grew up and started a PAC!

------
j_baker
Someone should create a <script>alert('PAC')</script>

------
scarmig
MapLight is a pretty cool org. I wonder if this was something they
purposefully did or an employee going rogue.

~~~
bengali3
Good question. Mr. Shah did use his maplight email address, but not the
maplight street address.

[http://docquery.fec.gov/pdf/964/15951210964/15951210964.pdf](http://docquery.fec.gov/pdf/964/15951210964/15951210964.pdf)

------
throwaway5752
I wish it would work. I can't believe just two people are going to drop $900M
on a single election through PACs.

~~~
adventured
While I'm sure the Koch brothers will spend a large sum, the $900m isn't going
to come from just them, that's the total goal of their political network, to
be sourced from hundreds or thousands of donors. Their network spent nearly
$400m during the 2012 elections.

